# OFFICIAL 2012-13 Youth Deer Hunting Contest



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

not a terrible idea... but your saying you will receive 100 more points than shooting a monster buck if you shoot a doe? not bashing, just constructive criticism


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah bud. Gotta agree with Ben. Then everybody would just shoot does to get points. It should be like last year, 50 points for a doe, 50 points for buck under 50", score of buck if over 50". But I'm not running it, so I'm fine with whatever.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Yeah bud. Gotta agree with Ben. Then everybody would just shoot does to get points. It should be like last year, 50 points for a doe, 50 points for buck under 50", score of buck if over 50". But I'm not running it, so I'm fine with whatever.
> 
> Jake


ditto


----------



## rausch193 (Sep 29, 2011)

i want in what do i do?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> yeah bud. Gotta agree with ben. Then everybody would just shoot does to get points. It should be like last year, 50 points for a doe, 50 points for buck under 50", score of buck if over 50". But i'm not running it, so i'm fine with whatever.
> 
> Jake


x3!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Its two seperate divisions. A doe wont win the buck division. Its essentially two contests in one


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

rausch193 said:


> i want in what do i do?


Sign up thread will be posted in the next few weeks


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

one more suggestion because I think the 2 separate contests will end up being a pain for you, how about 50 for doe, and 50 plus the main beam length, its simple, anyone can score the main beams, and people wont be fighting about age. im just trying to help, I am not trying to be an arse..


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

so does will be alot more points than bucks?... doesn't sound right. And i think that any buck should be scored, not just points and beams because say if someone shoots a huge 6 pt, that is 4 less points than say a basket 10


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

The thread is titled official rules......no more further changes. We've already agreed on these.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I respect that, I am not going to play though, I think there will be too much arguing. good luck fletch, I believe in yah


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Good luck Fletch. I'm not participating either.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

I will not be participating either.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

sorry i havent been on here yet iv been at summercamp all week


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

im in whats winner get?


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

How many deer can you shoot


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dont get your way so you wont participate? Well okay then. Winner gets the title thats pretty much it lol


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> How many deer can you shoot


As many as you have tags for lol. Multiple entries will be allowed, however to keep confusion down you may just want to enter your biggest. I understand many will have to have multiple entries because say i shot a spike in october and enter it......but then shoot a 6pt in novemeber........just want to give everyone a fair chance. Glad to see that alot of people are interested


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> Dont get your way so you wont participate? Well okay then. Winner gets the title thats pretty much it lol


Im not trying to start anything, I have been on here, I have seen these things crash and burn like nothin.. as I said before, good luck.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

No, I'm not participating because this contest is going to crash. The rules you are making are just putting more stress on yourself. Like Ben said, good luck to you. And I advise you to not try and start problems with people.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

archerykid13 said:


> No, I'm not participating because this contest is going to crash. The rules you are making are just putting more stress on yourself. Like Ben said, good luck to you. And I advise you to not try and start problems with people.


Not starting problems just asking what your deal is. I dont need you advice. We split everything among 3 people so its not just me running the show.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

That's fine Fletch. Like I said good luck.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

my first year I though this contest was great too, but after watching 5 different contests completely bomb out. I think it will probably happen again, not trying to be a jerk or anything. you just started this site this month, you have no idea how rough it can get. ill stay out of this forum from now on, but I thought you should know, good luck


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't think any of them have ever 1) worked or 2) made it through the season without everyone quitting or just getting bored with it.

I gave up on them long ago for diff reasons, but if memory serves they don't work


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Coming from a guy who's ran 3 of them, no they don't work.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

im not participating because i have no way of checking weight of a doe i like the 50 for doe antler points for bucks unless below 50


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Why dont we just do 50 points for a doe, and 50 for a buck that scores under 50. Then if you shoot a buck that scores 110 that deer equals 110. Just saying that would be alot easier. Also they did that last year and that turned out good. The adult contest allows 50 for a small buck and 50 for a doe.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> Why dont we just do 50 points for a doe, and 50 for a buck that scores under 50. Then if you shoot a buck that scores 110 that deer equals 110. Just saying that would be alot easier. Also they did that last year and that turned out good. The adult contest allows 50 for a small buck and 50 for a doe.


He ain't gonna listen


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just let it be guys. This is how he wants to run it and that's fine. No point in complaining.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

arhoythunter said:


> He ain't gonna listen


Its too late. Like it or leave it. Sorry you guys arent happy with it.....im the one dealing with everything so i dont know why your all complainin.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

don't take it personal bud, when i ran one people complained... when jake has done it, people complained. you can never please everyone, and those who you don't please usually get pretty vocal


----------



## tiger77 (Jul 1, 2010)

What is classified as youth? I assumed 17 and under? I have no clue, just asking


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

*Slightly Revied Rules*

okay guys I know we got a tad of confusion here I talk with Fletch and were gonna change a couple of things.

bucks will get 1pt per pound, 1 pt per year of age, and then add the bucks antler score, as if you were scoring it to send to the pope and young club, so meaning main beam length, mass measuremtn between points, inside spread, and point length, and add it all to it;s gross score, not its net but gross antler score.

so like my 9pt I shot last year scored 125", weigh 220 pounds and was 4yrs old, so he;d score a total of 349 pts.

then DOES WILL BE IN A SEPARATE SUB-CATEGORY THAN THE BUCKS.
does will get 1pt per year of age and 1pt per pound.
so if you kill a 4yr old 175# doe, it will score 179 points.

Then, at the end of the contest, there will be a winning team for the buck sub-category and there will be a winning team for the doe sub-category.
all you win is bragging rights, we cant do giveaways in the young archers forum since we're young, to wrap it in a nutshell.

and idk if we'll do a deer minumum unless it becomes unfair for other guys, but if we need a minimum deer amount it will be 2 does max, and 2 bucks max, so you cna kill 4 deer total but only 2 can be bucks, and only 2 can be does.

hope this clarifies some things and this is the revised edition of the rules.
our main goal in this contest is to have fun with it and just as important for us that are running the contest is to KEEP IT SIMPLIFIED.
we dont want to have all sorts of confusion because that justs makes us contest runners get all stressed out as well as all of you guys that are also going to be in the contest.
so lets have fun with all of this and if any of y'all have any questions please PM me or Fletch. Dont be posting the questions on here to us, PM us and we'll be able to get back with you easier and then we can work it all out much better if everyone goes that route if they have questions.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep anyone under 18. or 18 and under it dont matter, if you consider yourself not an adult you can join the contest.


tiger77 said:


> What is classified as youth? I assumed 17 and under? I have no clue, just asking


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thats why were gonna try our best to keep it simplified, so we dont get confusion. when we get confusion we get aggravated and then we get mad.

btw guys this year the one rule thats strict is that WE GET A PICTURE OF YOUR DEER, NO EXCEPTIONS.

IF YOU CANT POST A PIC, TAKE A PIC WITH YOUR CELL PHONE AND THEN PM ME AND TEXT IT TO ME, ALTHOUGH THIS IS AN HINORS CONTEST WE STILL WOULD LIKE PICS AND I KNOW ALL OF YOU HAVE CELLHPONES OR KNOW SOMEONE WITH ONE SO TAKE A PICTURE OF YOUR KILL WITH ANYTHING, A PHONE, A CAMERA, EVEN A TRAIL CAMERA!


N7709K said:


> don't take it personal bud, when i ran one people complained... when jake has done it, people complained. you can never please everyone, and those who you don't please usually get pretty vocal


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

im in


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

"ucks will get 1pt per pound, 1 pt per year of age, and then add the bucks antler score, as if you were scoring it to send to the pope and young club, so meaning main beam length, mass measuremtn between points, inside spread, and point length, and add it all to it;s gross score, not its net but gross antler score."
You think people are going to weigh and age these deer accurately? Lol good luck with this contest.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Guys, if you don't agree with the contest then don't post on the damn contest rule post. I talked to Clint and I respect Clint a lot and he has faith that the contest will work and he's running the show. Just don't cause problems.

Jake


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

are you guys really fighting over this?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

beartruth211624 said:


> are you guys really fighting over this?


That's what I'm trying to prevent.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

we're saying to give a rough age and poundage estimate, it's not like theres an actual prize for the winning team, just trying to change it around a little bit.


Rory/MO said:


> "ucks will get 1pt per pound, 1 pt per year of age, and then add the bucks antler score, as if you were scoring it to send to the pope and young club, so meaning main beam length, mass measuremtn between points, inside spread, and point length, and add it all to it;s gross score, not its net but gross antler score."
> You think people are going to weigh and age these deer accurately? Lol good luck with this contest.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I appreciate everyone that's giving their time to run this, as I'm sure it can be stressful, but I think I'll hold off for this year. With part time college classes and lots of other things going on, I don't think it's gonna work this year. 

Good luck to everyone who enters, especially the people in charge.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

guys dont coment saying its not gonna work if you dont want to be a part of it the just keep your mouth closed we have agreed on how we will score it so whats done is done, i think ignition kid is posting the sign up thread and i will be making the contest thread where you put up the pictures.. im sure ignition kid can add the rules to the sign up thread so that people who didnt see this will see it before signing up... again i will do the contest thread and keep track of the points... as far as team threads go it will be up to the teams to make there own threads


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Im new here but after reading this i thought I would make a suggestion. MAybe not for this year but next. Im in several other bowhunting compitions and usally they take the deers estimated [email protected] Score and thats how many points you get. That way the biggest deer wins. And the bucks and does are the same compition. Does count as 50 points. So if you shot a 150 inch buck and a doe your score for your team would be 200. This is just a suggestion.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> we're saying to give a rough age and poundage estimate, it's not like theres an actual prize for the winning team, just trying to change it around a little bit.


is the weight before or after field dressed ???


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I thought it was field dressed but I's prefer before weight since I usually dot even gut them but skin them and take the meat and I dont touch the guts or even open them up most of the time.

once we get a sing-ups thread set-up, I'll post the rules again so we can get to them easily and then once the sign-ups are closed (end of August, probably 25th) me and Fletch will get all the names separated in a jar and randomly draw them out which will be randomly assorted teams. then you guys can make your own team threads and then when the sign-ups are closed we'll post a teams thread to show you what tram you're on and then we'll have a true blue deer contest harvest entry thread to word it understandably, so basically a kill thread and then me, fletch, or deerhunter13 will update the scores from each team to give you an idea of who's in the lead and who needs to start slaughtering some deer.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Hopefully field dressed, if you are hunting a long ways from home, you want to get the deer field dresses & cooled down


----------



## 25feetup (Jul 31, 2012)

im in


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

sign me up! are the guys running this on teams too?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yes we'll get a sign-up thread posted soon, this is just a 'heads up' kinda thread, so then we'll get a sing-ups thread going and once it's closed me and fletch will get the teams sorted out randomly.


----------

